# pregnant dogs temperature



## Mummy24 (May 8, 2013)

hiya guys 

well i found out my labrador was pregnant on Tuesday and is due any day now. The vet could see 3 puppies on the scan but she said there is more than likely to be more than that but they are now too big to be able to get an accurate idea. 

The last 2/3 days she's been showing signs of going into labor. Short panting sessions lasting 1-20 minuets. The area between her anus and vulva seems to pulsate when she squats and urinates and she has been very restless. Yesterday she didnt completely go off her food but she is eating nowhere near as much as previous. 

I started taking her temperature yesterday, could anyone interpret these readings for me? We are very worried as we obviously dont know her exact due date so therefore dont know when to worry if the puppies havent shown 

12pm - 99.5
4pm - 97.7
8pm - 99.5
4am - 99.1
6am- 99.14
8am - 98.9
10am - 99.68
12pm - 99.68

thankyou x


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like labour.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

What does your mentor breeder say?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sighthounds4me said:


> What does your mentor breeder say?


The OP explains her situation here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/166002-omg-just-realised-shes.html


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah... I had not seen that. I apologize for the snap judgement!

I have nothing to add... I have never bred a litter. Hoping for the best!


----------



## maine dogluvah (May 12, 2013)

Normal rectal temp of dog is 99.5 to 101. Temp will drop to 97-98 and labor should commence within 24 hours. Your results seem kind of low overall with 2 dips. Are you sure they are accurate readings? The appetite change can become evident in late pregnancy as the stomach is compressed by the mass of puppies or can be a sign of labor. Have some chicken broth on hand for your bitch during labor. It will provide a small amount of nutrition when offered instead of water. Start by adding some to her water to encourage her to drink while stressed. Has your vet helped you prepare? Most important factor is to keep puppies warm as mother labors to birth the next ones. A cardboard box lined with towels is a good place to move each pup to after the mother has cleaned it and it has nursed for a few minutes(if time allows). Keep the box nearby out of drafts and cautiously use a heatlamp or heating pad to keep warm. You must check constantly to avoid overheating/cooking your puppies. Having them nurse, even if briefly, gets them the colostrum important for their immune system AND stimulates the mother's hormones to strengthen her contractions. Allow dam to eat one placenta IF she wants too. Too many often make them sick, too rich. If there is a lull in activity take mom outside to relieve herself and move around. She MUST be on a secured leash, even the best trained dogs may bolt under stress. There is lots of good info available on the internet. You could also ask your vet if there are any local breeders he knows who might help you via telephone if the vet is not available when the puppies make their arrival. Expect some negativity to your situation, but grin and bear it(unfortunately you have earned it) and take any advice they might offer.Good luck. The mother dog will feed and clean up after her pups for the first 2-3 weeks, then your real work will begin. It is a fulltime job to take care of a litter of puppies. As soon as the puppies are all set call your vet and make an appt. to get your dog spayed at his recommended date after delivery. One unplanned litter is too many, please do not let this repeat. You should be taking all the puppies to the vet when they are 2 days old to be checked out, talk to your vet then. Of note, labrador puppies usually have their dew claws removed at this 2 day visit.


----------



## maine dogluvah (May 12, 2013)

I forgot to mention you need to greatly increase, at least double now (then triple during peak lactation at 3 weeks), momma's food intake for her to produce adequate milk for puppies. I assume she is getting premium quality food already? Give at least 3 meals a day! She should have been receiving extra food for 2 weeks prior to delivery to support the growth of the puppies, so she is now under nourished to start, as are the puppies. Add boiled chicken and boiled ground meat, and cottage cheese to her diet. If she is reluctant to eat, try hand feeding. Ask vet about calcium supplements. Opinion varies on use of supplements vs dietary intake. But either way calcium is crucial to milk production. As mentioned before, chicken broth will encourage mom to drink more water, add just enough to flavor her water after delivery. She needs liquids to make liquids. If I sound judgemental, I am trying not to, I want to offer the information you need to catch up so all your dogs will be healthy.


----------

